
Man robs bank of $1, sits and waits for cops for medical treatment  - edotthekid
http://www.nwcn.com/news/220890011.html
======
ck2
This keeps happening and it's driven by a horrible myth that is not true.

The medical care you get in jail/prison is terrible or non-existent.

They will indeed let you suffer and die regardless of what you think is
guaranteed or "by law".

But I do hope this story ends up on the President's desk so he can see what
happens when we don't go for single-payer.

